# Kenwood Excelon DMX1057XR 10.1-inch Sound Quality Testing, Highlights and Takeaways



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Here’s a sound quality oriented review of the new Kenwood DMX1057XR. 

Amazon Affiliate link if you want to purchase this and help my efforts with a (very) small commission: 





Amazon.com: Kenwood Excelon Reference DMX1057XR 10.1" Digital Multimedia Receiver (Does not Play DVD/CD Discs) | Car Stereo Receiver : Electronics


Amazon.com: Kenwood Excelon Reference DMX1057XR 10.1" Digital Multimedia Receiver (Does not Play DVD/CD Discs) | Car Stereo Receiver : Electronics



amzn.to


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Got mine 
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

This is pretty much what I've been hoping for, I got to play with one on Sunday. I have a Kenwood DMX906S in the closet right now, and a Sony in the dash. The Kenwood has a much better screen, and wireless Carplay, but the Sony has a volume knob, and a cleaner bezel. The Kenwood has 3-way active crossovers (you can run a perfectly good active setup off of these), but the interface on the Kenwood is junk.

This new Kenwoods clearly has some improvements to the interface, and with the volume knob it looks like the solution many of us have been waiting for. 

Erin, any comments, or screenshots of the homescreens? For example, what does the primary screen look like when using USB, and FM radio? On the past models those screens were super dated.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

What a rip off. It don't even play CD's... What, does it have a cassette deck ?

Ge0


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

gijoe said:


> Erin, any comments, or screenshots of the homescreens? For example, what does the primary screen look like when using USB, and FM radio? On the past models those screens were super dated.


The USB home screen is shown toward the end of the video as I'm talking about USB interface/speed. I like it.


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

No digital output yet???


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

mark3004 said:


> No digital output yet???


I agree with Erin on this topic though, it doesn't offer a real advantage over well done analog circuitry, besides less wiring.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

No digital out is a deal breaker for me. Less wires, less noise or potential noise. This however does have digital out. HEIGH10 - UN1810


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I agree - even if there is no audible advantage to optical, it sure is nice only needing to run a single, thin cable - and not worrying about it potentially picking up any interference along the way - it's just one less thing to worry about. Also, you don't have to worry if the analog outputs are truly "well done" or not. I've heard multiple people report that even the optical output on the AmpPro devices is quieter than the analog outputs (which probably aren't so "well done").


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I think each to its own
We could complain and ***** about anything and everything. Most importantly is, what are the needs of the user with this head unit. I have had nothing but car pcto android tablet and now I have apple ipad, a d just bought this. 
I want to use my cellphone and not worry about paying another bill, taking in and out the iPad is pain in the ass. Yes it does have navigation, and I could stream anytbi g from it and it's clean but at the same time I wanted to try something new. Not to mention additional 200$ to get the stupid install accessories..

I will try it and if I like i will leave. If not it will back up for sale.. lol

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

jtrosky said:


> I agree - even if there is no audible advantage to optical, it sure is nice only needing to run a single, thin cable - and not worrying about it potentially picking up any interference along the way - it's just one less thing to worry about. Also, you don't have to worry if the analog outputs are truly "well done" or not. I've heard multiple people report that even the optical output on the AmpPro devices is quieter than the analog outputs (which probably aren't so "well done").


I don’t disagree that optical would be nice, but it’s expensive to add, and only a small group of people will actually be able to use it. Considering analog will sound just as good (as long as the cables reject noise) it makes sense why the big companies aren’t bothering with optical.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

gijoe said:


> I don’t disagree that optical would be nice, but it’s expensive to add, and only a small group of people will actually be able to use it. Considering analog will sound just as good (as long as the cables reject noise) it makes sense why the big companies aren’t bothering with optical.


Why is an optical output expensive to add?

Ge0


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Optical (or digital coax) isn't expensive at all, we're talking of more than 1k head unit! Joying costs less than 1 third and have digital output.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

gijoe said:


> ...
> Erin, any comments, or screenshots of the homescreens? For example, what does the primary screen look like when using USB, and FM radio? On the past models those screens were super dated.


Over on the *5 Star Car Stereo* YouTube channel there is a series of 3 recent videos that show most of the GUI and screens, all connections and installation details.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Erin, thanks for this video!

Sorry Amigo, prepare yourself for another MEGA POST by BB!  Copy & Pasted to your YouTube comments as well.  ...

Yup, I'm disappointed about having just the one USB, too. But IMO these units look a bit silly and out of place in most vehicle interiors anyway.

These giant floating screens will often completely block the center HVAC vents and/or other center console/dash controls. The way you can adjust the screen up or down helps, but doesn't remedy the issue in most cases.

I would LOVE having a volume KNOB though! I wish Kenwood would offer a nice, but simple remote level knob for the 7" DD eXcelon Reference head units...something similar to the JL Audio RDC-205 remote that will do master volume, subwoofer level, mute, and switch sources!

Do you place your iPhone in a car dock/holder/mount while driving?

If so, can you use a smartphone mount that has built-in Wireless Charging to keep the iPhone charged while connected to the HU via Wireless CarPlay so you can dedicate the single USB input to your HDD?

I'm not sure about the Sample Rate Conversion when using Wired OR Wireless Apple CarPlay. That would be great to know.

I do know that the standard Audio Kernal in Android does in fact Re-Sample or Down-Sample all music files that are output over USB to 16-bit/48kHz, UNLESS you are using the _*USB Audio Player Pro*_ music app to an outboard USB DAC. They developed their own Audio Kernal which replaces the stock Android kernal and allows bit-perfect Hi-Res output over USB.

The _*UAPP*_ app is also Android Auto compatible. HOWEVER, using Android Auto in either wired or wireless mode may also require all files to be down-sampled or re-sampled to 16/48 as well. Again, this would be great to know. We'll need to contact Seth at @KENWOODUSA

I SO wish Kenwood would add *0.5dB level increments* to ALL of the XO & EQ settings!

But it does look like the TWEETER Level Adjustment in the "*Position / DTA"* section DOES allow you to make 0.5dB adjustments! Not sure about the other sections. Check out around *15:40* in the _*5 Star Car Stereo*_ Part 2 video linked below.

I've been SO close to achieving a nearly perfect Soundstage in several friend's installs using no other DSP besides the built-in DDX9905S/9906XR.

But those full 1dB increments just don't quite get me there. I'm always having to compromise the focus & position of the center image, and skew the soundstage to one side or the other. Same complaint regarding the T/A increments. 

Unfortunately, it also looks as if Kenwood removed the 1st Order 6dB/octave XO slopes that were available on the previous XR models. 

It was probably a good idea to do this considering noobs who might otherwise blow their components, but that option has worked REALLY well for me in some instances.

Considering what the $150 and several year old Dayton DSP-408 offers, you'd think Kenwood could up their game a bit more with the DSP in their TOTL Flagship XR series. :sigh:

Oh, and I'm a bit surprised that you didn't cover the new EQ section. It now has a 9-band PEQ with adjustable Q.

However, for the "Common" mode 9-Band PEQ, I believe that it's still a Global EQ, as well as none of PEQ modes having independent Left & Right channel EQ. 

You can switch it to provide separate Front, Rear, & Subwoofer PEQ, but then it drops to just TWO BANDS for the Front & Rear, and ONE Band for the Subwoofer. And it's still not independent L/R.  See *18:50* and *22:57* in the video linked below.

And unfortunately, the GEQ still hasn't changed and still frustrates me with its lowest fixed band being 62.5Hz (and still full dB increments as well). Arrrgh.

I know you can't expect to "have it all" in these all-in-one head units, but man, they are SO close!

If Kenwood plans to release a standalone DSP or DSP/amp, I can understand not wanting to cannibalize it by offering "full DSP features" in their head units. But if they aren't going to release a standalone DSP product, they really should go all-out with the DSP in the Flagship XR head units.

And yeah, a Toslink optical digital output would add _maybe_ $5 _at most_ to the manufacturing cost, and would sure please a HELLUVA LOT of people. :shruggs:

*5 Star Car Stereo Part 2* (GUI & functions overview)...


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

gijoe said:


> I agree with Erin on this topic though, it doesn't offer a real advantage over well done analog circuitry, besides less wiring.


You repeat this parrot fashion, but it is still two extra conversions that will take away from the audio quality, that’s a fact, your statement falls down with ‘well done circuitry’ the dacs in car audio units are piss poor (look at the flagship Sony gs-9 with its implementation that’s awful, the dac may be good, but it’s use in the Sony is very bad... if they can’t do it in a 1k plus receiver why do you think a kenwood/pioneer/insert brand here is going to be ) even comparing analogue vs digital with a topping shows the difference and a topping is a good source, I can hands down pick one out over the other in a blind test 10/10 while level matched... differences between one dac to the next I struggle with, but I’m not talking tiny differences with poorly recorded music to show these flaws up


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

@ErinH had you considered sending the kenwood to ASR for a bit of audio precision testing? Or is it someone who needs it back ASAP... I would be very curious to see a new kenwood tested to see how good or bad it actually is with regard to the dac section to the preouts and it’s dynamic range capability’s etc


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Oh, and I'm a bit surprised that you didn't cover the new EQ section. It now has a 9-band PEQ with adjustable Q.


I specifically avoided that because I saw Five Car Stereo covered it in their review. My video was just under 20 minutes and I didn't want to add anything that wasn't necessary or wasn't covered well already.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dumdum said:


> @ErinH had you considered sending the kenwood to ASR for a bit of audio precision testing? Or is it someone who needs it back ASAP... I would be very curious to see a new kenwood tested to see how good or bad it actually is with regard to the dac section to the preouts and it’s dynamic range capability’s etc


No time for that. I would like to. But no time.

I'd like to get in to testing electronics myself but it's extremely expensive to buy the kind of gear that will measure the very low noise levels units like this possess with any sort of accuracy. I'm talking tens of thousands of dollars to get <-110dB measurement capability. There are some options that are much cheaper but also compromised in other manners.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have installed the unit last night, I turned the car on and I have ground noise issue .. why did I go this route ??

Now I have to hunt **** down ! 
Microphone bluetooth I heard is awesome by my woman when I talked to her this morning, the sound that I get from it for a short period of time that I have played with it. It has a huge stage, it came to live without any modifications... 
It's very fast, no problems at all. Everything connects fast. 

I wish they would put camera rca on a plug that you could pull out what you don't need. 
It gets very tight behind the unit and these extra rca are not helping this situation.

It kinda sucks I got the unit and I won't use any eq or on board dsp... Kinda a wash isn't it ?
I need to figure out the ground noise, any suggestions?? 

























Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Ge0 said:


> Why is an optical output expensive to add?
> 
> Ge0


Because the stereo already has analog pre-outs, adding digital costs money that they won't get back from the 6 people who will actually use it.

People still need analog pre-outs, the industry hasn't switched to digital, so including digital in addition to analog is more expensive, and at this point I don't see it being cost effective.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

dumdum said:


> You repeat this parrot fashion, but it is still two extra conversions that will take away from the audio quality, that’s a fact, your statement falls down with ‘well done circuitry’ the dacs in car audio units are piss poor (look at the flagship Sony gs-9 with its implementation that’s awful, the dac may be good, but it’s use in the Sony is very bad... if they can’t do it in a 1k plus receiver why do you think a kenwood/pioneer/insert brand here is going to be ) even comparing analogue vs digital with a topping shows the difference and a topping is a good source, I can hands down pick one out over the other in a blind test 10/10 while level matched... differences between one dac to the next I struggle with, but I’m not talking tiny differences with poorly recorded music to show these flaws up


If I'm a parrot, then what does that make you? You follow me around this forum like the Frenchie in my profile pic follows me around the house. You seek out every post I make just to disagree with me, sorry Dumdum I don't have any treats. 

RCA pre-outs have never been an issue for sound quality before, why are they suddenly so inferior? Sure, avoiding extra conversions is ideal, but the sound quality doesn't suffer the way you insist. If you can 10/10 hear the difference, then you should use optical, but most of us aren't pretending to hear these differences, so we'll stick with RCA's because they work perfectly well.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

gijoe said:


> If I'm a parrot, then what does that make you? You follow me around this forum like the Frenchie in my profile pic follows me around the house. You seek out every post I make just to disagree with me, sorry Dumdum I don't have any treats.
> 
> RCA pre-outs have never been an issue for sound quality before, why are they suddenly so inferior? Sure, avoiding extra conversions is ideal, but the sound quality doesn't suffer the way you insist. If you can 10/10 hear the difference, then you should use optical, but most of us aren't pretending to hear these differences, so we'll stick with RCA's because they work perfectly well.


Don’t flatter yourself, it’s a perfectly reasonable question... and your take on it is your take on it, if I feel the need to educate others then I will, sorry if I disagree with your take on things... it is a discussion forum after all...

I have seen actual measurements on how bad £1000+ car stereos are... and cheaper also... you’re telling me they aren’t bad based on what? Your feelings on the matter? How many top sq cars do you think use analogue rca for critical listening from a normal headunit? I suspect lots won’t and there is a good reason for that...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I truly agree, optical / coax / and usb for external dac would be dream radio, but adding a optical isn't a big issue.. I would substitute 5 cameras for coax or optical... Who really used all these camera?? 1 maybe 2 is more than enough.. if you need more than that to drive and see... You shouldn't be driving than 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

quickaudi07 said:


> I have installed the unit last night, I turned the car on and I have ground noise issue .. why did I go this route ??
> ...
> I need to figure out the ground noise, any suggestions??


Don't use the ground from the OEM harness. Run a separate ground wire from the Head Unit's harness to where your amps are grounded or directly to the (-) battery post. I had the same issue in one car. 

Use an adequate gauge temporary ground "jumper wire" to confirm that it fixes the noise problem before going to the trouble of permanently placing another wire deep in the car.

Otherwise, PAC or Stinger makes some in-line RCA filters/ground isolators that work great, but they are a specific model #...I'll try to check which one I've used and get back to you.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

bbfoto said:


> Don't use the ground from the OEM harness. Run a separate ground wire from the Head Unit's harness to where your amps are grounded or directly to the (-) battery post. I had the same issue in one car.
> 
> Use an adequate gauge temporary ground "jumper wire" to confirm that it fixes the noise problem before going to the trouble of permanently placing another wire deep in the car.
> 
> Otherwise, PAC or Stinger makes some in-line RCA filters/ground isolators that work great, but they are a specific model #...I'll try to check which one I've used and get back to you.


Thank you. I just got home and will work on it ! Fingers crossed 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So I did it all. Ran 12 gauge wire from the trunk where I have my distro block at, all the way to the front positive and negative wires also tested different rca and still the same problem I guess it's not my luck 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

This is a _perfect_ example of why people wish TOSLink was more common....


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

quickaudi07 said:


> So I did it all. Ran 12 gauge wire from the trunk where I have my distro block at, all the way to the front positive and negative wires also tested different rca and still the same problem I guess it's not my luck.


Start a New Thread to keep this one uncluttered and I'll remove this post when you do.  

You'll need to be specific and state ALL of the information about your particular vehicle, and ALL of the equipment in your install and how it is connected. You can Copy & Past the following info into your new thread.









Car audio noise suppression guide — diagnosing and treating noise problems in your car audio system


Diagnosing and treating noise problems in your car audio system




www.crutchfield.com





Describe the noise, what type is it?

Do you have any Passive Crossovers in this system? Amplified Antenna that needs power?

Do you have the noise in the ACC key position as well as when the vehicle is in the "Ignition ON" but engine is NOT running, or only when the Engine is Running???

Buy an RCA to Headphone adapter like in the following links and connect it to the "Front" RCA preouts on the back of the head unit and then directly to a pair of Headphones. Disconnect your "Rear" and/or "Subwoofer" RCA cables from the head unit.

Make sure the volume is at (0) or LOW before connecting the headphones. Do you still have noise??? If not, you know it is not in the power to the head unit itself. Now connect the "Rear" RCAs to your head with the Front RCAs still connected to your headphones, but NOT connected to the Amplifier(s). Do you have noise now?

If not, now connect the "Rear" RCA cables to your Amplifier and test again. Do you have noise now? If yes, you have a ground loop and/or radiated noise.

Do your DSP or Amplifiers have a switch or settings for a "ground lift" or "normal" and "balanced differential" for the RCA line level inputs???

You can buy a cheap pair of $5 earbuds for this type of testing...would probably want the adapter with a female stereo 3.5mm (1/8") TRS jack for earbuds.









Amazon.com: UGREEN 3.5mm Female to 2RCA Male Stereo Audio Cable Gold Plated for Smartphones MP3 Tablets Home Theater: Electronics


Amazon.com: UGREEN 3.5mm Female to 2RCA Male Stereo Audio Cable Gold Plated for Smartphones MP3 Tablets Home Theater: Electronics



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Poyiccot RCA to 1/4 Adapter Cable, 6.35mm 1/4 inch TRS Stereo Jack Female to 2 RCA Male Plug Y Splitter Adapter Cable 25cm/10inch (635F-2RCAM): Industrial & Scientific


Buy Poyiccot RCA to 1/4 Adapter Cable, 6.35mm 1/4 inch TRS Stereo Jack Female to 2 RCA Male Plug Y Splitter Adapter Cable 25cm/10inch (635F-2RCAM): Power Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Noise SUX!

Depending on the cause, a PAC #SNI-1 RCA noise isolator might do the trick. It's about $10.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Digital out makes your HU a transport and therefore your DSP is the DAC - therefore as logic suggests would you want a dac in the HU doing one conversion then having a “less superior” signal to a DSP whereby the dac preamp section is more sorted and higher components which does another conversion albeit from a inferior signal?

It’s like would you prefer your Brax DSP to do all the processing and preamping or would you want your HU to do that? 

Optical is the way to go if your interested in higher sonic level... even on my GS9 it’s better via optical to the Helix Pro than rca to the Pro...

It’s a no brainer...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

dumdum said:


> Don’t flatter yourself, it’s a perfectly reasonable question... and your take on it is your take on it, if I feel the need to educate others then I will, sorry if I disagree with your take on things... it is a discussion forum after all...
> 
> I have seen actual measurements on how bad £1000+ car stereos are... and cheaper also... you’re telling me they aren’t bad based on what? Your feelings on the matter? How many top sq cars do you think use analogue rca for critical listening from a normal headunit? I suspect lots won’t and there is a good reason for that...


I can tell you with absolute certainty that the vast majority of top level SQ competitors do in fact use non-digital (analog rca) signal. As in the very best of the best.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That said, i would still prefer to have a digital output for use. The Stinger Elev8/Heigh10 has one (Optical) and it is variable so it controls volume still over the optical. It has dual usb inputs too- but it doesn’t play DSD either. I’d really like to try the Kenwood or Stinger for more integration and ease of use. Any other units like these that may be superior?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> I can tell you with absolute certainty that the vast majority of top level SQ competitors do in fact use non-digital (analog rca) signal. As in the very best of the best.


That’s likely because they have been around years, and likely have lots of ideas from back in the day…

that said I’m not naive enough to think that the top guys wouldn’t use digital if it was better somehow…

Many people like analogue for a variety of reasons, normally because they feel the dac gives music it’s life, I put it forward that this often adds distortion or warmth or some added signature to the signal in the process that they find pleasing to listen to, now if this is the case it may be that as humans we like to hear warmth or some subtle nuances that you can add in with signal adaption and conversion

perhaps the judges also favour the signature of warm over the clinical presentation digital can be accused of giving and this is why people maybe prefer analogue


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Lots of people love the Sony gs9 analogue more than digital…

And yet the dac in the device measures awfully, it won’t even resolve cd quality bit depth…
By digital output it is proven that the dac is the limiting factor and yet people who have the gs9 will often swear that the analogue out sounds better… it does make me curious to see what people love so much about the analogue output that is less accurate to a cd quality file vs the digital outputs ability’s









Review and Measurements of Sony RSX-GS9 Car Receiver


This is a review and detailed measurements of Sony RSX-G9 high-end Car Media Receiver. It is on kind loan from a member. It retails for USD $1,499 so at the top of class when it comes to the category. In case you have not kept up, "Media Receiver" indicates the unit has no CD drive. So all...




www.audiosciencereview.com


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> That said, i would still prefer to have a digital output for use. The Stinger Elev8/Heigh10 has one (Optical) and it is variable so it controls volume still over the optical. It has dual usb inputs too- but it doesn’t play DSD either. I’d really like to try the Kenwood or Stinger for more integration and ease of use. Any other units like these that may be superior?


Steve, I believe that the Stinger Elev8/Heigh10 units Resample/Downsample all digital PCM audio to 16/48 using the basic stock Android audio kernal. I believe that 16/48 was chosen as a default and base sample rate as that is what video audio uses (for universal compatibility of audio/video in smartphones & tablets).


I've also been told that Kenwood will be releasing an updated standard double-DIN in-dash ~7" eXcelon Reference (XR) Touchscreen flagship unit that has the latest features of their newest large XR "Floating Screen" flagship units.

...not that that really helps us since we're using an outboard DSP anyway, but if you don't care for the large "floating screen" type units, we will soon have a DD option with all of its features.

I'm not sure of the timeline or proposed release date, and I do not believe it will have a Digital Output.

But there is some "peer pressure" on Kenwood to include a Digital Output, as the Stinger units have been very popular, and it's obvious that ground loops and noise are a constant issue in aftermarket installation.

AND, nearly every car audio DSP on the market has a Digital Input, and DSP is becoming more and more popular in the mainstream "enthusiast" market that Kenwood targets.

Seth Halstaeder (sp?) from Kenwood/JVC will be on next Tuesday evening's *5 Star Car Stereo* YouTube Livestream, and I'm hoping to join in to propose the "Digital Output" option at least on their Flagship "XR" units.

The problem with digital output head units in the past, i.e. "old school", was that only the CD transport's signal was sent via digital output, and the AM/FM Tuner and all other sources required analog RCA (or Alpine's analog serial bus control cable) to be connected.

IIRC, the first head unit to include the AM/FM Tuner signal or other auxillary input sources sent via the digital output was the Pioneer Premier DEX-P9 single-DIN head unit.

I'm currently looking into using a wireless streamer/DAC such as the Raspberry Pi-based Allo Boss2 that Amir recently tested on ASR. Combined with an iPad or Android tablet via an "ad-hoc" WiFi network connection to the Boss2, and using Volumio, BluSound BluOS, etc.

The only real issue in using these in a vehicle is providing a clean PSU, and waiting for boot-up and WiFI connection to be established...though both are quite fast and seemless these days.

Even the tiny $120 portable Hidzs S9 USB dongle with balanced output Headphone Amp/DAC was measured to be superb by Amir/ASR, and could be connected to any iOS or Android smartphone or tablet via Apple CCK3 or USB OTG cable.

It provides 4-volts via it's balanced headphone output, and the miniDSP C-DSP 8x12 accepts differential inputs.


I still prefer a traditional head unit for daily driving just for the obvious convenience of having multiple sources with a decent GUI at your fingertips...

Hands-free BT calls & BT music, Apple CarPlay/Android Auto, Streaming music services, Maps/NAV, all with steering wheel controls and voice commands, etc.

I then use my iBasso DX300 DAP as my "reference" source via coaxial digital output or its analog line out into the miniDSP and Helix DSPs.

I'm pretty sure that Michael Myers was using the analog output of his iBasso DX160 DAP for competitions in his "old" Subaru (RIP) with fairly good results.

Using the "Hiby Link" app (with a compatible DAP) you can keep a DAP tucked away and connected to your DSP (while powered via a USB PSU). You can then control all playback functions of the DAP wirelessly using your smartphone or tablet. Another option.

It's great that there are so many options, but it makes it difficult to know what source unit & connection type is best without performing objective and/or blind A/B listening tests.

Obviously, no matter what source you use, your system is ultimately limited by the quality of the ADC & DAC in your actual DSP unit, its sample rate conversion quality, and its associated analog preamp output circuitry & quality.

Good (car audio) Times!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

@bbfoto Thanks Billy. Yeah I had heard something similar regarding the Stinger units. I believe there _may_ be a firmware fix for that. But what it does do is pass all the sources out the digital which is great. I actually prefer the floating style units and think they are a great solution. The Alpine doesn't look to be on the same level as the Excelon or Stinger so it's not on my list, but these 2 units are definitely appealing for me. I agree that they _should_ be coming with a digital oiut at this point based on how prominent they are on oem and aftermarket equipment (just as you said).
I'm going to give the Kenwood a shot and I'm trying to get a Stinger unit here to test as well. I'm ready to just have better integration and features for daily use. Sick of messing around with the ipad or small playerds and dealing with their shortcomings. The sound quality from either of these 2 units should be quite good and as you said- the downstream equipment is going to make a huge difference.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> @bbfoto Thanks Billy. Yeah I had heard something similar regarding the Stinger units. I believe there _may_ be a firmware fix for that. But what it does do is pass all the sources out the digital which is great. I actually prefer the floating style units and think they are a great solution. The Alpine doesn't look to be on the same level as the Excelon or Stinger so it's not on my list, but these 2 units are definitely appealing for me. I agree that they _should_ be coming with a digital oiut at this point based on how prominent they are on oem and aftermarket equipment (just as you said).
> I'm going to give the Kenwood a shot and I'm trying to get a Stinger unit here to test as well. I'm ready to just have better integration and features for daily use. Sick of messing around with the ipad or small playerds and dealing with their shortcomings. The sound quality from either of these 2 units should be quite good and as you said- the downstream equipment is going to make a huge difference.


It'll be great if there will be a firmware update for the Stinger units. I would think it would have to be something similar to the _USB Audio Player Pro_ Android app that completely bypasses and replaces the stock Android audio kernal (no simple task).

Either way, I'd be interested in your impressions of each unit if/when you get them in to test.

Cheers


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> It'll be great if there will be a firmware update for the Stinger units. I would think it would have to be something similar to the _USB Audio Player Pro_ Android app that completely bypasses and replaces the stock Android audio kernal (no simple task).
> 
> Either way, I'd be interested in your impressions of each unit if/when you get them in to test.
> 
> Cheers


Fiio do a similar thing, but they bypass the android audio layer and you can use any app rather than one through the uapp interface which limits you to tidal or qobuz as your streaming services streamed only or native files stored on the device eg mp3, flac or alac etc


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

dumdum said:


> Fiio do a similar thing, but they bypass the android audio layer and you can use any app rather than one through the uapp interface which limits you to tidal or qobuz as your streaming services streamed only or native files stored on the device eg mp3, flac or alac etc.


Yeah, I believe Hiby does the same with some of their Android-based DAPs. Never cared for the FiiO UI and laggyness (with the ones I tried).

Currently using the iBasso DX300. It's zippy and sounds okay, too.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Yeah, I believe Hiby does the same with some of their Android-based DAPs. Never cared for the FiiO UI and laggyness (with the ones I tried).
> 
> Currently using the iBasso DX300. It's zippy and sounds okay, too.


The newer m9/m11 seems far improved over the previous X5/X7 etc


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I miss my Head u it at times, but i like the idea of Tablet so much better. Just way much easier on my end. 
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Funny you say that. I'm coming from a tablet because I just got sick of the lack of integration, difficulty to use while driving, limitations of player apps, etc.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Funny you say that. I'm coming from a tablet because I just got sick of the lack of integration, difficulty to use while driving, limitations of player apps, etc.


Very true, but I'm so used to it, i had car OC, and tablets and ipads for quiet some time... And i miss my ability to have things in the go.

The only thing I miss is volume and track, but that got resolved by BT wheel remote. 

Other than that it's awesome. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> View attachment 300684


Looks good, Steve. The main thing I like about these is having the simple volume knob instead of just the tiny +/- buttons.

But at the same time, (for me) it's just as easy to use the miniDSP's remote knob for master volume/mute and subwoofer volume for either the Kenwood DDX9907XR or my 8" phablet and iBasso DAP.

I control my differential rear fill level with a small, old school Alpine in-line analog stereo RCA "bass knob" between the DSP outputs and amplifier inputs. It has a "0" middle detent that's set to my reference level and can go to actual "0" output and up to +10.

And I still have my OEM SWC which provide master volume & mute as well (though I generally don't use the SWC Volume in order to maintain my gain structure). But I have both the Up & Down SWC Volume buttons set to Mute with a long press, and other SWC buttons provide track advance/reverse, phone answer/hang up, and voice command initiate/cancel, etc.

Interested in your impressions in regards to SQ and GUI. And are you using backup or front cameras?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

dumdum said:


> The newer m9/m11 seems far improved over the previous X5/X7 etc


Yeah, I did a short trial with the M11 Pro and it's definitely improved from the older X5/X7 series, with nice SQ as well, but ultimately preferred the DX300.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

So after a week of life with the DMX1057XR I can say that it is quite excellent. Plenty to like about it and only a few minor gripes.

Positives:
-Great sound quality
-Plenty of output voltage. My van has stupid loud volume.
-The screen is very high quality and looks great. No glare issues with the anti-glare design.
-The software and touch screen are very responsive/fast- even when scrolling through a 2TB drive.
*-It can actually recognize and play from my 5TB drive!!! *(that's pretty awesome). I can take ALL of my music with me and have instant access to it for the first time.
-Carplay is great and convenient
-Volume knob adjusts whatever source is currently playing- whether that's a phone call that came in while you were listening to music, or the GPS directions that interrupted your songs...and it remembers that volume you set
-Gapless playback (this is great for mixes so that you don't get interrupted during track advance)
-Analog input is helpful for feeding signal for tuning
-Has an actual volume knob- not buttons.
-Plays DSD/DSF and most file types (though not all- see below)

Negatives:
-No digital output (although the analog out is very clean)
-Volume knob is pretty sensitive. You go from zero to max volume in less than one full rotation of the knob. Would be nice if it either required more rotation OR if it had torque to give a weightier feel and prevent super quick turns resulting in scaring the hell out of you.
-I haven't used CarPlay before so this may just be a CarPlay thing, but when I get in the car it automatically links up (that's great), but it also automatically opens my Waze GPS app even when I don't want it on. I can close it out on my phone and CarPlay just decides to open it back up again on its own. Wouldn't be so much of a problem except that GPS uses a lot of data (and phone battery if not plugged in) and I don't want it constantly running in the background. The only way I found the avoid this is to go into the Devices menu and select to turn off Carplay. However, every time you get back in the car, you have to go through the same process because it starts CarPlay automatically again.
-Radio reception is not great
-Does NOT play M4A files (why?? It has Apple CarPlay but doesn't support this apple lossless file type? That's a bit odd.) Also doesn't play AIFF, APE and some others, although those are much less common and less annoying that they are discluded. Hopefully Kenwood will add support for additional file types in firmware updates, but I don't know how good they are about that. Hopefully a dealer can chime in on how likely that might be based on their experience with Kenwood providing updates.

Overall this is a really excellent unit from Kenwood.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> So after a week of life with the DMX1057XR I can say that it is quite excellent. Plenty to like about it and only a few minor gripes.
> 
> Positives:
> -Great sound quality
> ...


Thanks for the update. I'm still on the fence about this one, maybe when the price comes down a bit, or if I can sell some closet gear.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It's a great unit... 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 4, 2012)

Can anyone who runs this deck tell me whether the high level outputs are still available for rear fill when the crossover is running 3 way?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

The update to this head unit was just shown at KnowledgeFest 2022 in Las Vegas. Not many changes AFAIK. Check the KnowledgeFest video on the *5 Star Car Stereo* YouTube channel for a quick glimpse.


----------



## ScaryfatkidGT (Mar 31, 2012)

I think the reason this deck doesn’t have a digital out is that it has the processing onboard, like why would you buy a $1500 deck with active crossovers only to run it to a processor?




Zaphod said:


> Can anyone who runs this deck tell me whether the high level outputs are still available for rear fill when the crossover is running 3 way?


I don’t think so, I think it’s normal front rear sub or high mid low.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

ScaryfatkidGT said:


> I think the reason this deck doesn’t have a digital out is that it has the processing onboard, like why would you buy a $1500 deck with active crossovers only to run it to a processor?
> 
> 
> I don’t think so, I think it’s normal front rear sub or high mid low.


Because the built in DPS is very limited and won't do half of what even a budget standalone DSP can do.


----------

